# iPhone 5 Paris Opera



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 20, 2012)

The store is so close to my office I thought I would pop along and photograph the fanboys and girls, so I took some photos this morning, this lunch time and tonight. Funny I think. If I can drag myself out of bed I will head over tomorrow before 8 to see how many people are outside. This kinda stuff makes me chuckle..









I wonder if I would wait outside a Canon store for a new camera....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's throw some kerosene on the fire:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2012)

Side of the Samsung HQ building for the West Coast of the USA, where the hordes stream by and drop their POS phones into the slot with a SASE for the refund check...saves LOADS of time for the Samsung dealers at the phone places...just a simple one-stop drop-off of their clunker phones....amazing marketing on Samsung's part!
View attachment 20800


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2012)

damn hipsters


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 20, 2012)

funny video I should say that, though I will certainly not queue, I have ordered the iPhone 5. Delivery from SFR (French phone company) next week


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 21, 2012)

I have updated the gallery with the photos from the launch this morning, plus the photos above are now from today.


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's another:

The iPhone 5 (Spoof): A Taller Change Than Expected - YouTube


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 21, 2012)

I cant believe people actually waited outside for 3 days for an iphone5.  Dont get me wrong I like iphones and have one.  I wouldnt get a different phone either.  But I would never wait outside a store for 3 days for one.  I can wait a couple weeks and upgrade then without sitting outside.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 21, 2012)

@macpro88, funny!




macpro88 said:


> Here's another:
> 
> The iPhone 5 (Spoof): A Taller Change Than Expected - YouTube


----------

